

What Does “Wish We Could Say More” Mean? - joshuamerrill
http://josh.io/wish-we-could-say-more

======
ZenoArrow
Some may want a Dick Tracy style "talk into the watch" device, but colour me
surprised if many people use them in this way. The most obvious forms of
smartwatch input are touch and gestures (both of the wrist and the touch
screen). I can't imagine you'd want much more input than this. That said, did
see an interesting project on Indiegogo where someone had designed a watch
with a small projectable input that went on your hand.

